# 28.6mm front derailleur clamp??



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I need a 28.6 front derailleur braze on adapter for my Waterford? This is for a Record braze on front derailleur so I really don't want to use a Shimano adapter. What are my options?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

SEK82089 said:


> I need a 28.6 front derailleur braze on adapter for my Waterford? This is for a Record braze on front derailleur so I really don't want to use a Shimano adapter. What are my options?


Two options off the cuff.

1.) Email Richard Sachs... he has the motherlode of Campy 28.6mm clamps. These are not adapters, they are the actual clamps that you can interchange with the front derailleur. 

2.) I have a bike that is coming in with a 28.6 Record FD that I am not going to need. If you want I can send it to you and let you swap your braze on attachment for my clamp (I actually need a braze on from mine anyway), or you can send yours to me and I will do the swap. 

The swap is very easy, especially with Record or Chorus FD's. Unscrew both limiters, then unscrew the 3mm (I think it is 3mm) bolt on the top most "post" and slide the derailleur "cage part" off of the two posts attaching it to the braze-on part and that is it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I already have an old 28.6 Chorus FD but the new Quick shift braze on Fd doesn't have the 3mm screw so i cant take the braze on part off.

I had no idea you could switch the clamp and thanks for the advise.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

SEK82089 said:


> I already have an old 28.6 Chorus FD but the new Quick shift braze on Fd doesn't have the 3mm screw so i cant take the braze on part off.
> 
> I had no idea you could switch the clamp and thanks for the advise.


oh... I forgot to ask if it was the new QS. I had heard they replaced it with a rivet. :mad2:


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't think Shimano is available in 28.6 anyway, and the new ones from Campagnolo (black or silver) are likewise only available in 32mm and 35mm.

I use a Problem Solvers 28.6 with my Dura Ace - as here: 
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&Category=498&Brand=312&type=T


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

austex said:


> I don't think Shimano is available in 28.6 anyway, and the new ones from Campagnolo (black or silver) are likewise only available in 32mm and 35mm.
> 
> I use a Problem Solvers 28.6 with my Dura Ace - as here:
> http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&Category=498&Brand=312&type=T


Ditto. Problem Solvers 28.6 but with Campy braze-on front.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

you could buy an adapter. easy find at loose screws http://www.loosescrews.com/index.cg...Adapter&tc=&item_id=LS-6026PD&id=423444329356 Do a google search also there's a shop on eBay thats cheaper.


----------



## AKTed (Feb 13, 2006)

The adapter I used on my Gunnar looks like this:









And it looks like this on the bike:









The clamp pictured in the previous post, with the slotted bolt hole looks a little clunkier, but I can't find the one I used anywhere. I think I bought it from Loosescrews but they now have the one as shown the previous post.

I've seen carbon fiber ones somewhere but I think they cost around $100!

Hopefully you can get the real Campy deal somewhere.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

carbon finish on eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/Front-Derailleu...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know why campy doesn't make the derailleurs or the clamp in this size but i guess i will have to settle. I kind of like the slotted one but for now i will use my chorus derailleur. Thanks guys.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> Two options off the cuff.
> 
> 1.) Email Richard Sachs... he has the motherlode of Campy 28.6mm clamps. These are not adapters, they are the actual clamps that you can interchange with the front derailleur.
> 
> ...


You are my hero. Switched out the clamp on/braze to complete a Strong buildup, and ordered a 28.6 from RS. Thanks! 
PS. Still trying to get my AOL browser to do the Arione custom, but I'll get there eventually.

Minstrie.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Tom at GVH helped me find an IRD adapter that does the job.


----------

